# Tommy



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

My HDX arrived today and it is really cool though a bit out of place here in the mountains.

I do have a question. I put it together and now I can't seem to pull it back apart. Any Advice?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Grip, twist and pull... 

You may get a friend to help. You can also try ice on the joint, that will often work on stuck rods. I've also heard of guys putting the rod behind their knees, gripping the rod outside of the legs and pulling with the arms while pushing out with the legs. 

Let me know how it goes.

Tommy


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

Grip, twist and pull...

That did it! Really a tight fit. It wasn't even in all the way either.

Thanks again,


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There should be a gap of about 3/4" or so (give or take) when the tip and butt are joined. Don't force it, just good and snug.

Tommy


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

If ya get caught alone and can't get it, putg it through the windows of the car from side to side and turn the air on for a while, will shrink it and let you get it apart...


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

Bless your heart.... Glad to hear I don't need it snug,... Snug would be scary hard to do, and impossible to get apart. 3/4 gap is cool. How weird is that?

Saltshaker..... Thanks 2U2


----------

